# Trip to Petco = New tank = 2 new *rescues*



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So a trip to petco for prime resulted in prime, a new tank, sand, plants and fish. Haha! The Tetra 10 gallon LED tanks were on sale I couldn't pass one up! And the bettas were in sad shape so I needed to get at least a couple out of there, right? 

I ended up taking the saddest of the sad bettas, a little doubletail who is SUPER skinny with sticky fins and fin rot, and a beautiful lavender and white EE delta who was in dirtiest cup I have ever seen, and he was just laying on the bottom gasping for air!! 

If you all would like I will keep you up with their progress!

Here is the new tank (Lemon Doodle on the left new EE on the right) 









My new DT who I have named Chandler

























My new EE who I have named OZ

























and all of the tanks in my room. From left to right is Whiskey and Patrick in the 10 gallon, Chandler in the 1.5 gallon, and Lemon Doodle and Oz in the new 10 gallon


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Your tanks look awesome! Good on you for saving those bettas, the EE is such a pretty colour and Chandler is so sweet! Good on you for giving them such a nice home!


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

OZ is beautiful! Your tanks look so fun.  I hope you post pictures again once your new DT has recovered!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Look forward to seeing more pictures.  I'm glad they went home with you!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugh the stupid heater that came with the tank is only a 50w non adjustable heater. After having the tank running for 24 hours its only up to 75 degrees! Not happy! Going to pick up a new heater tomorrow!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been seeing EE just like yours at my Pco for weeks now, must be from the same supplier. They are so elegant looking.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Some updated pictures of Oz!! He has colored up sooooo much!!!



















































































And one of Chandler who still isn't feeling very well!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Chandler's looking brighter too, though!

I have the worst case of betta-envy right now.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bahaha, Chandler- love it! They're all so gorgeous! I saw a crowntail the other day I really wanted.. but I'm a sucker for the "rescue" cases, too.

The thing I love most about this website is it lets me know I'm not the only person who can't seem to walk out of a pet store without some kind of pet. xD It drives my mum crazy!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Chandler attempted to swim once around his 1.5 gallon tank this morning, but just doing that seemed to exhaust him! And he spent the rest of the day resting in the back corner of the tank. He looks at food when I drop it in, but has made no attempts to eat any just yet. I'll try some brine shrimp tomorrow and see if that entices him at all!


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Chandler attempted to swim once around his 1.5 gallon tank this morning, but just doing that seemed to exhaust him! And he spent the rest of the day resting in the back corner of the tank. He looks at food when I drop it in, but has made no attempts to eat any just yet. I'll try some brine shrimp tomorrow and see if that entices him at all!


Aww poor little guy, hopefully he perks up soon!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately little Chandler did not make it... he was looking better yesterday but passed some time in the night! Swim in peace little man. In sorry I couldn't save you...


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sometimes they're just too far gone to help. =[ so sorry for your loss! You tried your best.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Chandler, but you did try your best. At the very least Oz seems to be perking up.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about Chandler.  Oz is beautiful. I am following you on FB now and checked out your blog. Looks awesome! Definitely interested in seeing how everyone does.


----------



## Static (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Chandler. At least he made it to a good home and didn't die alone in the pet store! Oz is beautiful and he's looking much better.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry about Chandler 

oz is beautiful!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They are both so beautiful! They are lucky little bettas, they got saved by you!


----------

